# Livebearers



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey all,

I was wondering today if anyone kept livebearers instead of the staple tetra/rasbora mix in their planted tanks. I think livebearers are heavily underrated in planted aquaria (mostly because people don't know about the stunning wild forms!). They're excellent algae eaters and quite peaceful. Here are some of my favorites:

Xiphophorus montezumae

Poecilia mexicana

Xiphophorus malinche

Xiphophorus mayae (recently named; previously known as X. sp. 'PMH')

Xiphophorus montezumae 'Rio Gallinas'

Micropoecilia picta

Poecilia cf. salvatoris "Rio Cangrejal"

Ilyodon furcidens

Brachyraphis epsicopi

Please post your own


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had guppies, endlers, platys, swords, and mollies in my 10 gallon planted tanks. The mollies started nibbling on my broad leafed plants though. (Anubias, swords)


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

When I started my tank I added a pair of mollies, a male sailfin and a female lyre tail. Their babies should be interesting, to say the least. I added them because I read that mollies eat algae and help prevent a scum from building up on the surface of the water. I have read other posts, however, that said mollies can be more harm than good. 
The first day I added the mollies the female had babies. This gave me an idea...remove the adults to another setup and use only baby mollies!!


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello *, 

Error, these fish are so cool, I have a common Molli in my planted 10g tank he is nice with my plants and also his tank mates (cardinals and other tetras).

Some of the fish you showed us can be easy found here in Mexico in the wild, if you are a fan of these fish you should come to Mexico and see it in the wild, you will get fascinated about them 8) . I recommended you a place that I know the name is " La media Luna" in San Luis Potosi it is a big spring pool where you can find some livebearers and a kind of cichilds (I'not sure if they are cichilds but they look like ), and some kind of tetras, there is another beautiful place in San Lui potosi the name is "puente de Dios" it is great !!, You will have a lot of fun !! remember bring your snorkel or Do you dive? if you do, these are the right places for you :wink: 

Regards !


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In my planted tanks I have a Ballon Molly, Lyre tail Molly & Endlers.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Some pics of a few young male ivories. BTw, that first picture is stunning! I'll say that is one of the few pics I've seen that captures the sheen on these guys.

My pictures are cruddy in comparison, what you see through the viewer is not what you get...:?









My mature male...he is heading towards the camera in this photo.


























Dorsal pattern, again in life it is far more impressive.

















To young males "broadsiding" each other.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just recently recieved about ten endlers livebearers from a friend. They are really neat and so colorful! They have a 29 gallon tank all to themselves to occupy.


----------

